# Want An Rv That Can Go Anywhere?



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

EcoRoamer


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GEEZ!! Trading AGAIN???


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Nathan said:


> EcoRoamer


looks like a knockoff of an earthroamer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> GEEZ!! Trading AGAIN???


To be fair, I think Nathan has had his current RV for over a year, so he is about ready to buy again.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Wow- is it me, or did that gentleman in the kahki shirt look like CamperAndy?


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Impressive!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

KTMRacer said:


> GEEZ!! Trading AGAIN???


To be fair, I think Nathan has had his current RV for over a year, so he is about ready to buy again.
[/quote]
Ok, I'll admit that my mind wandered temporarily to bad thoughts, but the price tag north of $250K brought me right back to reality.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Ok, I'll admit that my mind wandered temporarily to bad thoughts, but the price tag north of $250K brought me right back to reality.....


Ah come on....what a few more dollars to get what you really want. (at least for the next 12 months)


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks like all he needs now is a good sized deer catcher on the front. That is a mean looking truck! Cool that he plans to use it to filter water for others.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Justman said:


> Looks like all he needs now is a good sized deer catcher on the front. That is a mean looking truck! *Cool that he plans to use it to filter water for others.*


My thought EXACTLY!!! Having been to many locales which don't have clean water to drink & cook with, that was VERY much on my mind as I read about the camper. Good for them!!

And Nathan - don't pay attention to O_C!!! You KNOW you can get more of that furniture & art work into your truck & camper. No doubt that YOU are a man who knows his priorities.

OK, you know your DW's priorities


----------

